# Milk of magnesia



## njnichols (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello, can someone tell me how often I can safely give a 2 week old baby milk of magnesia? I gave it 2 days ago but the baby seems constipated again. I never saw her poop and she has a clean bottom. Not sure what to do. She does not play. She just wants to lay. She weighs 11.5lbs. Thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I would do an enema.


----------



## njnichols (Jun 20, 2015)

I have done several enemas. I don't think the milk is moving fast enough and is laying in the gut. She is really sluggish. Wants to make her back legs stiff.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How often are you feeding her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much and how often are you feeding? How much does the kid weigh? What are you feeding her?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

There is a back story on this kid. Mother had a huge 15 pound buckling forcefully pulled by 2 vets and owner. He died about 2 minutes later. Doeling came out just fine. Very small. Mama never regained strength. Owners got her up every 2 hours to feed kid. Kid was doing well. Mama died sometime in the night when doe was 5/6 days old. First night of not checking every two hours. Vet had checked mama the day before and said she just needed to get up and walk more. She bled out that night. Kid was hungry when discovered late morning. Tried to bottle feed does match formula. Wouldn't eat. Milked another doe and she took 2 ounces. Got goat milk from another farm. Took that. Day or so later, another doe, her grandmother, kids a single and wants to take orphan. Placed orphan with new mom. Kid drank colostrum from this mom. Had scours next morning. Was advised to give Pepto. Gave Pepto. Kid bloated and had hard belly. Owner posted here about this. Advised to give enemas. Gave several. Long hard poop next morning. Off and on hardish belly ever since. Loss of coordination of back legs and severe weakness. Treated for floppy kid per Tennessee meat goat site 2 days ago. Big improvement yesterday. Not sure what happened today. Going over there shortly to assess. Any advice? New mom does not lick butt.


----------

